
Do Or Die Week For Yahoo - jmorin007
http://www.techcrunch.com/2008/04/21/do-or-die-week-for-yahoo/
======
cstejerean
really curious to see what happens in this fight. since there doesn't seem to
be much of Yahoo left I'm starting to wish MS gets to buy them if only to
waste 40 or so billion dollars.

